
Man accused of making thousands of racist robocalls faces $13M fine - pseudolus
https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/31/21116547/fcc-fine-13-million-robocaller-harassment-campaign
======
Bostonian
Robocalls are very annoying, but doesn't punishing someone for the content of
a robocall violate the 1st Amendment?

